# 02 sensor



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

i have already posted this on the Altima SE-R page but no one seems to know so I will post it here also. Does anyone know the side effects of running my car with out the 02 sensor fuse?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know about your car specifically but the o2 sensors monitor the exhaust gasses...too rich and it adjusts timing to give the engine less fuel, too lean and it retards the engine to give it more fuel.

Omit the use of an o2 sensor and you are looking at an engine going into 'safe mode'...which basically retards your timing severely, making it run rich and will cut your performance/mpg pretty bad.

Like I said before, that is with my car...I do believe o2 sensors are designed to do the same exact thing on any car that is equipped with it.


In Short:
Don't do it.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

altyser said:


> i have already posted this on the Altima SE-R page but no one seems to know so I will post it here also. Does anyone know the side effects of running my car with out the 02 sensor fuse?



if i'm not mistaken, I don't think your car will run correctly without it. I wouldn't suggest it..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Someone hear an echo in here?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

well you see i have a greedy e-manage ultimate hooked up and and modified exhaust with no cats. The reason i was wondering is because i think the 02 sensors are messing with my tune. the first two are reading high and the second two are reading low giving mixed signals. I want the 02 sensors not to read but i don't want anyother side effects. so what do you think?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I would think an o2-simulator mod would solve your problems.

Find out the resistance your o2 sensors send to the ecu and get the correct resistors so they will send the correct signal all the time.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

i appologize for being ignorate about the subject, but how exactly would you go about finding the resistance and do i just place a resisor on the power line or where would i put it? Thanks for your help thus far.


----------

